# Moon at 700mm.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Just playing around while Vickie watched Dancing with the stars:smile:
50D
150-500mm x 1.4 = shot at 700mm
F9.5
SS 1/45
ISO 200
Metering, Spot.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You sure got a lot to learn ,you missed 3/4's of the surfaceIt's pretty good tho for what you got:brew:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Thanks Dick.



dicklaxt said:


> You sure got a lot to learn ,you missed 3/4's of the surfaceIt's pretty good tho for what you got:brew:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you going to take before and after pictures for the impact mission? How do you feel about that?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hmmmm, might be something to checkout. Ive heard about the mission, I thinks its a good ieda, need to see somehow if there is suficent water to support life.
It will interesting to see how it unfolds. Wouldnt it be cool to get a shot of the impact crater and the material it throws up....



sandybottom said:


> Are you going to take before and after pictures for the impact mission? How do you feel about that?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I think the impact mission should be to the dark side. I've hear stories about that place! 

Nice pic Fred. You still have a little room in the upper right to Photoshop in a star or two!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Fred
The only thing I can say is......WOW


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it looks mighty like you're just showing off now. 

beautiful photo Fred. rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks yall for the kind comments, 
Mike, I thought about putting a flying saucer up there, but I not that good at photoshop. LOL.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

That's an awesome shot! I was hoping for a good shot of the full moon this month, but too many clouds and haze in Corpus. Maybe next month!


Tom


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Tom, I was wondering if you guys had some clear skys down there. Pass along howdys to the breakfast club. Been thinking I need to get back down there for some more photo fun soon.
Fred



DeepBlueGulf said:


> That's an awesome shot! I was hoping for a good shot of the full moon this month, but too many clouds and haze in Corpus. Maybe next month!
> 
> Tom


----------

